# Great hunts this morning, both Specks and Ducks



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We had two great hunts this morning!

The goose group shot limits of specks feet down in the decoys along with 4 snows.

The duck group shot limits of ducks, including teal, pintail, gadwall and a couple spoonies.

We have an opening for a duck hunt tomorrow(Thur) and Sunday for anyone interested.

We are running a Thanksgiving Family Special for anyone looking to hunt during the week of Thanksgiving.

To book or get more details, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com

***For the week of Thanksgiving, any DUCK HUNT party with at least 4 full($275) paying adults can bring 2 kids(16 years old and younger) for free.**

**For the week of Thanksgiving, any GOOSE HUNT party with at least 6 full($225) paying adults can bring 3 kids(16 years old and younger) for free.** *


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Thur is no long available, Sun still currently is.


----------

